# Meanwhile, back at the beach...



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Still waiting on that "1st" bite. I know the water is too cold, but I had to skip out on the "honey do" list again and go fishing. Winds out of the sse, plenty of sun, clear water, and no fish....yet.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Beautiful picture. whatcha using for bait?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Keep us updated again!!!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

WELL..:whistling:.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

he must be to busy catchin fish to give us an update.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

No, nothing again today. 2nd sandbar alive and kicking. Need a kayak.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

do u know what its kickin with? lol


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*2nd bar*



OP-FOR said:


> No, nothing again today. 2nd sandbar alive and kicking. Need a kayak.


It is looking really fishy just outside that second bar. I can cast to to the leading edge,no farther. Tried putting a little more power into the cast and zing-pow! If one had a kayak at least you would know what's out there.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*They're comin'*

Water temp still in the mid to upper 50s, but ITS FINALLY COMING UP!!!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Been talking to other fisherman. They are catching redfish out at the 2nd sand bar by trolling.


----------

